# Bilder Batch zuschneiden



## meilon (19. Januar 2005)

Hi,
 Ich habe aus einer IrfanView Sliedshow um die 150 bis 200 Bilder mit HyperSnap rauskopiert. Jetzt haben diese Bilder aber alle einen schwarzen Hintergrund bekommen.

 Wie kann ich automatisch diesen schwarzen bereich entfernen und das Bild in der mitte Freistellen lassen?

 mfg


----------



## hotschen (19. Januar 2005)

erstelle eine Aktion mit: Bild-->zuschneiden... (selbsterklärend)


----------

